# Nigerian Dwarf Buck and Doe, plus my little wether!



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Okay, so I finally got some semi-decent pictures of these two.

First is KasKi Huckleberry Finn, my cute little Chamoise buck. Or buckling? He was born October 31st 2012. And he's polled! 

Dam: AJUD Sadie
Sire: WRRanch Papa Flash

Dam's Dam: AJUD S Diamond Pendant 
Dam's Sire: CTC Moonshadow Jl S'Mores

Sire's Sire Camanna TM Blue Pretty Fox
Sire's Dam: Tahoma Droplets of Cream

Unfortunately, I don't have any udder pics currently. He also isn't clipped. He's pretty fidgety and fairly shy so you will have to deal with the pics were were able to get 





Looking at the pics, we shouldn't have taken them in the grass  His toes are out a bit..

Here is my doe, Carolina. I don't have her papers in person, and my facebook is not loading so I won't be able to put them on this first post. Her udder is also only about 1/3-1/2 full since her kids aren't weaned yet. I put udder pics on so you could get an idea of what it looks like.



(I will get one with no ribbons up in a few)



And just because, here is my little 4H wether. Well, he's only 5 weeks, so not a wether _yet_.



So let me know what you think!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Anyone?


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

I would like to see the buck shaved. I like his rear end , i would like to see him alittle stronger in the chine , i like his width. He is an attractive color. 
I'd like the doe to have a stronger median suspensory ligament as her teats do wing out a bit i could tell more with a full udder.
, but otherwise i think she's very nice.
I think your wether is beautiful , but it is hard to tell at this young age. If anything i'd like to see a more level rump.one of those darn i wish you were a doe type kids!! Lol


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

enchantedgoats said:


> I would like to see the buck shaved. I like his rear end , i would like to see him alittle stronger in the chine , i like his width. He is an attractive color.
> I'd like the doe to have a stronger median suspensory ligament as her teats do wing out a bit i could tell more with a full udder.
> , but otherwise i think she's very nice.
> I think your wether is beautiful , but it is hard to tell at this young age. If anything i'd like to see a more level rump.one of those darn i wish you were a doe type kids!! Lol


I agree with what you said  Could you tell me where the chine is? 
I did notice that about her teats, but we'll have to see how they look when her udder is full after the kids are weaned.

Finn (my buck) is pretty shy and I think I may traumatize him shaving him  You should have seen him while we were trying to get these pictures  
ETA: I will probably shave him once it gets hotter out.

I do wish that my wether was a doe, but he is half pygmy and half ND it's probably best he's a wether  I'm still keeping him as a 4H goat since he got reserve at his first show, plus he was flinging around because he hates the leash!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Anyone else have their opinions? Oh, just curious, how much would you have paid for Finn? I paid $100!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Anyone else?


----------



## KasKiRanch (May 10, 2013)

My only opinion is I am glad to see Huckleberry! He looks fantastic and it is amazing how much his face looks like his dad!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Good to see you on here! I was wondering if you would ever join... Haha. 

He's looking good and filling out!


----------



## KasKiRanch (May 10, 2013)

Scottyhorse said:


> Good to see you on here! I was wondering if you would ever join... Haha.
> 
> He's looking good and filling out!


You will have to post some pictures of him all shaved, he is SUCH a pretty boy!

We have a full brother to him for sale right now and from that set one bottle baby one on mom they are both super sweet. Huckleberry's mom was new to our herd when she had him and his 3 sisters. Our experience has been that new goats that are older with their first kids on our place tend to be shy and stand offish even with extensive handling. I am sure he will eventually grow out of it though.

Keep us posted I would love to see how he is doing!


----------

